# bubbles on surface



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

there are a lot of small bubbles on the surface of my tank (due to my filter i believe) and i don't want them to block the light coming down to my plants. any suggestions for getting rid of 'em??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Situations like this is caused by lack of filteration. The overturn in your tank isnt enough to cleanse out the necessary GPH. Add in more filters, that should help your prob.

Another reason for this is caused by the percent of wattage your lights are producing which effects the excreation from the plants. Try lower wattage or switch to a timer for your plants.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

i have an AC mini for a 20 gallon tank. that should be plenty of filtration, right??? i did just get a new light and some plants... i'll try to shorten the time the light's on. thanks!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Situations like this is caused by lack of filteration. The overturn in your tank isnt enough to cleanse out the necessary GPH. Add in more filters, that should help your prob.
> 
> Another reason for this is caused by the percent of wattage your lights are producing which effects the excreation from the plants. Try lower wattage or switch to a timer for your plants.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i bet you added too much chemicals, too much chemicals will do this.
you only need the add conditioner. if you add says, algae destroyer, waste away, the de-chlorinater and say quick cycle then this is what is goign to happen. even if you just put too much of one, this can happen.

also you need more filtration.

try doing a water change, maybe 20% witout adding any chemicals to the new water.

ive had this problem happen a few time, and when i add the 20% new water it doesnt harm my fish like people would think.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

the only chemical i've even added is dechlorinator... could this be the problem?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

if you added too much of it. try doing a 15-20% water change then post your results


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

the water change worked really well. i'm gonna have to be more careful with the amount of dechlorinator i add to my water from now on. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

The bubbles are definitely back a couple of hours later... i'm probably going to try to change more of the water tomorrow... are there any oher ideas in case that doesn't work???


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would definately add more filtration.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

is there a possibility that there are just too many fish in my tank for the filter to handle??? i have about 17 guppies and a catfish to cycle my tank.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

also, could it have to do with excessively high water hardness??? i remember reading that hot tubs get really bubbly if the water is real hard. could this apply to fish tanks???


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: i have bubbles on the surface to. i think though it might be that there is enough filtertion because i dont have a filter on it and i dont have any fish in it yet. are they just on the surface or thye on the plants and heater ,ect. It is most liky filteraion.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

the surface just accumulates small bubbles (almost foamy) over time. i moved my filter to the middle of my tank and it seems a little better. i'm going to try to take some fish out soon and see how that works... i dont want to resort to getting a different filter until i feel that all the other possibilities are exhausted.


----------

